

Amazon Echo Begins Shipping - thebiglebrewski

Thought I&#x27;d start a thread here to see if anyone has pulled the trigger. Mine is coming next week according to Prime estimates! What are everyone&#x27;s thoughts on it?
======
lixardz
Seriously? Why would you bother with a dog turd. If you want to listen to
music literally any other speaker is better.. if you want to use it for idk
what even cause it's just a novelty. Waste of time and money.

~~~
czink
I think it has the potential to be really useful for purchasing things, which
is certainly what Amazon excels at.

The only obstacle they'll need to overcome when they introduce voice
purchasing is that I don't want to listen to a list of prices and descriptions
after asking it for toothpaste. I want it to figure out that, no I don't want
a case of 24 toothpaste rolls, just one will be fine. It should be as simple
as "Alexa, I need more Crest toothpaste." and it's on its way.

